# Lucky Reptile Coco Background



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im going to be setting up my first live planted terrarium soon for a trio of darts. I'm struggling to decide what to use for my background. I've seen people build there own but I'm no confident enough to do that incase I muck it up.
Anyone used the Lucky Reptile Coco Background? Is it any good?
Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

stuart87 said:


> Im going to be setting up my first live planted terrarium soon for a trio of darts. I'm struggling to decide what to use for my background. I've seen people build there own but I'm no confident enough to do that incase I muck it up.
> Anyone used the Lucky Reptile Coco Background? Is it any good?
> Cheers
> Stuart


It's pretty simple stuff, just silicon or gorilla glue to the glass and you can train plants to grow up it, or use it to mount bromeliads and air plants.

We will soon be getting some more stock of our popular Namiba Terra Planting mats though. These are great as they contain pockets that can be used to physically plant plants into along the wall.


----------



## omahd420 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've build several custom backgrounds now. I do find it easier than most cause I used to be a builder but theres no right or wrong when making them. If you do use silicone make sure it is low mod silicone and it cures before re-homing. Some owners would use a particular type of silicone that has a less toxic chemical but if you let all the smells air out your fine. I keep mine in the shed for a week or 2 before re-homing. With the silicone still wet I then put substrate on it, I think it looks super natural and for a 3D vibe I use expanding foam then silicone on that.

See mine to maybe help inspiration. 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/1132345-exo-terra-custom-zen-themed.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...1095057-crested-gecko-custom-viv-natural.html

Ive just made a new jungle temple themed one, ill upload soon!


----------

